# Anyone tried Seachem flourish



## ANUBA (Jun 14, 2003)

I am thinking of getting this but it says it's a water conditioner, my question is does it contain any nutrients, i plan to use with Tetra flora pride which i already use.


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

ANUBA said:


> I am thinking of getting this but it says it's a water conditioner, my question is does it contain any nutrients, i plan to use with Tetra flora pride which i already use.


Yes. Flourish has nutrients. Seachem makes several "Flourish" products. Flourish Iron (just adds extra iron), Flourish Potassium (just adds extra potassium), Flourish Excel (which I think has all the nutrients plus something that they claim is similar to adding CO2), and plain Flourish (has all the nutrients in it except Nitrate and Phosphate). This is from memory, but I'm pretty sure I remembered them all correctly. Seachem's web site will tell you for sure. www.seachem.com

Almost no company puts Nitrate or Phosphate in their ferts. They assume that the fish waste and fish food will add all of those two you need. Sometimes, in a heavily planted tank with a light fish load, that isn't really true and you need to add a little nitrate and/or phosphate. Nitrate and phosphate test kits (and watching the plants, of course) will tell you if that is the case for you.

If you find yourself needing additional Nitrate or Phosphate, there's a ton of excellent information on this web site about how to go about it.

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

lanstar said:


> ...Flourish Excel (which I think has all the nutrients plus something that they claim is similar to adding CO2)...


Flourish Excel is a carbon source only; it doesn't contain any other nutrients.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Flourish by Seachem isn't a water conditioner. It is a "Comprehensive Plant Supplement" containing traces, vitamins and amino acids. That's what the bottle says.

I use it to supply trace elements, together with Flourish Iron and macros.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

I wouldnt mix with tetra products or you may have to many nutrients and cause an algae bloom


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Flourish is good stuff. I would definitly recommend it. You probably also want to pick up some bulk macro nutrients, especially KNO3 and K2SO4. Look at http://www.litemanu.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00193.1.46369600036


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

It's difficult to overdose K and Traces(Flourish). It's easy to overdose N and P. Monitor these two nutrients and dose only as needed. Flourish also contains a decent amount of Fe. It may not be necessary to dose extra Fe. Your plants will tell you if they need more.

Len


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

FYI - to Wasserpest
Seachem DOES make a product called Flourish Water Conditioner. It is not a fert at all, just a water conditioner (removes chlorine, etc).
I found it at my LFS today looking for Flourish Trace.
I'm not sure WHY seachem named a non-fert water conditioner after their fertilizer line, but it is a product...obscure as it may be 
So Anuba isn't crazy, and Flourish water conditioner doesn't contain any nutrients whatsoever.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification Gregg, and sorry for assuming Flourish is Flourish :wink: I guess it all started with Flourish, and when they made a load of money on it they started introducing Flourish Iron, Flourish Trace, Flourish Water Conditioner... which leaves the original Flourish with its now ambiguous name. There you go :mrgreen:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually if you want bulk nutrients try http://www.plantgeek.net/store.php they are cheaper and it helps support another resource.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Wasser - I didn't mean to come off all high n mighty. at first I too was like WTF is this Flourish water conditioner..no way...but lo and behold I find it on the shelf 4 hours later.

I imagine it's the perfect conditioner for a heavily planted tank. Probably doesn't bind all the ammonia like AmQuel.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, I've been using the Flourish water conditioner as a general fert. I believe they called it "Flourish water conditioner" to get around certain laws, but it's the same ol' stuff. I think now it's just called "Flourish" See below: (taken from the Seachem.com)

Flourish™Ask us a new question. 

Q: Why did you change the product? 
A: We didn’t change the product at all, only the label. This was a result of ill defined state fertilizer laws which make it impossible for us to sell the product with the older, more descriptive label. These laws do not consider aquaculture fertilization parameters and therefore left us with the choice of either bottling 10/10/10 or changing our labels such that no fertilization claims were made. These laws have been recently changed at the federal level, so hopefully in the not too distant future, the consumer will not have to guess at what certain products do because of overly restrictive government regulation.


The product does'nt seem like a dechlor type of product. It is a very rich brown color. It smells too! Gotta be a fertilizer.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Flourish is not actually a fertilizer as it's NPK is much to low. So they used to call it a water conditioner. Flourish is NOT a water treatment, DOES NOT remove chlorine or chloramines, it DOES NOT bind ammonia. If you want to TREAT your water then use Seachem Prime. If you want to supply trace nutrients to your plants then use Seachem Flourish.


----------



## ANUBA (Jun 14, 2003)

OK i heard that Tetra flora pride is mostly for non rooted plants but i believe it not true, the plants i have is-
7 stems of hornwort
medium sized amazon sword
around 15 java ferns
1 anubias nana
1anubias really small nana or petite anubias


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> Flourish is not actually a fertilizer as it's NPK is much to low. So they used to call it a water conditioner. Flourish is NOT a water treatment, DOES NOT remove chlorine or chloramines, it DOES NOT bind ammonia. If you want to TREAT your water then use Seachem Prime. If you want to supply trace nutrients to your plants then use Seachem Flourish.


OK, so if I'm getting this then there are no macros in "Flourish water conditioner" aka simply "Flourish", just the micros? Maybe a blend of both? If that is the case that it's just micros, then what is the difference between this product and "Flourish Trace"?

:?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

and to add to magicmagni - if Flourish has no macros, why the hell would you even need Flourish Trace? At that stage wouldn't the two be about the same??
*edit*
Ok, I re-read that FAQ on seachem's site...and I think it's misleading.
I think the current Flourish "Comprehensive Plant Supplement" simply used to be called a Fertilizer on the bottle. It no longer makes that claim.

That said, I still think that Flourish Water Conditioner is a totally separate product from Flourish or Flourish Trace. Granted, I can find NOTHING on seachem's website about it, but when I briefly glanced at the bottle at my LFS, it mentioned no macro/micro's at all, so I still think it's some kind of dechlorinator....possibly discontinued...but still available due to warehouses having too much on hand. If I wasn't coming down with some bug, I'd got into the LFS are read the whole bottle.
Instead, allow me to present some links on the product:
http://www.aquahobby.com/products/flourish.html
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200302/msg00028.html

That's all I can dig up...which further leads me to believe that this product was discontinued.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

E-mailed Seachem about this and invited them to comment here on it. They have been quite informative and helpfull for me since I started my planted aquaria. (which is why I buy their products)


----------



## ANUBA (Jun 14, 2003)

hey kool u invited seachem lets see what really in this thing


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

malkore,

Not to be rude but did you comprehend my earlier post? I told you that the water conditioner that Seachem produces is called Prime. And it's still listed on their web site and they still make it. 

I still have a bottle labeled Flourish Water Conditioner. And the product that was contained in it was Flourish. They have never really called it a fertilizer as it doesn't contain high enough levels of NPK. I'm glad you dug up some links to the old bottles. Those bottles have not been in production for at least a year (the ones that say water conditioner).

The difference between Flourish and Flourish trace is that Flourish contains much higher levels of trace minerals and many more ingredients than does the trace. I suggest you try going to www.seachem.com and reading about the various products. IMHO though the Flourish trace is pretty much worthless if you do any type of regular water changes.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Seachem wrote me back. Flourish water conditioner is just plain flourish 'fertilizer'.

Yes REx I did read your post about Prime...I was merely speculating that this water conditioner was out before Prime hit the market.

So, if the 'water conditioner' label hasn't been produced for a year...is it still 'safe' to use?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

This is the E-mail back from Seachem:

Feel free to post this:

It is Flourish, there is no difference between the "water 
conditioner" label version and later or earlier versions. A few years 
back we had to change the labelling because some state agriculture 
agencies said we were making fertilizer claims so we had to have a 
guaranteed analysis, however our guarantees were below what the 
states considered to be "proper" fertilizers, thus we could not sell 
it and make "fertilizer" claims. The problem was the state laws were 
set up on the assumption of terrestrial plant fertilization only and 
did not take into account that putting 10-10-10 into aquarium water 
would kill everything. That was basically what they were telling us, 
you can only sell "10-10-10" and call it a fertilizer. So we changed 
the labelling hoping most of our customers would continue to buy it 
and that new customers might not be overly confused about what it 
was. But that's what government is for, to make all our lives more 
difficult. Anyway, a few years later the laws changed and we were 
again allowed to actually say what the product was for. Hope that 
clears everything up.
-- 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seachem Laboratories, Inc. www.seachem.com 888-SEACHEM
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Same 'ol stuff..

Nuff said 8)


----------

